# Steve & Ren Outdoors



## stevetastic (May 24, 2010)

All these shots are from NY:
1

	
	
		
		
	


	




2

	
	
		
		
	


	




3

	
	
		
		
	


	




4

	
	
		
		
	


	




5

	
	
		
		
	


	




6

	
	
		
		
	


	




7

	
	
		
		
	


	




8

	
	
		
		
	


	




9

	
	
		
		
	


	




10

	
	
		
		
	


	




11

	
	
		
		
	


	




12

	
	
		
		
	


	




13

	
	
		
		
	


	




14

	
	
		
		
	


	




15

	
	
		
		
	


	




16

	
	
		
		
	


	




17

	
	
		
		
	


	




18

	
	
		
		
	


	




19

	
	
		
		
	


	




20

	
	
		
		
	


	




21

	
	
		
		
	


	




22

	
	
		
		
	


	




23

	
	
		
		
	


	




24

	
	
		
		
	


	




25


----------



## RoachGirlRen (May 24, 2010)

Uploading these oh FB killed the res a little bit, but here's a few recent of mine:















































































More later if I get bored enough


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 24, 2010)

Nice local shots, y'all.  I esp. liked the wheelbug(?) nymphs, the bird-doodie colored frog & the vulture.


----------



## stevetastic (May 24, 2010)

1

	
	
		
		
	


	




2

	
	
		
		
	


	




3

	
	
		
		
	


	




4

	
	
		
		
	


	




5

	
	
		
		
	


	




6

	
	
		
		
	


	




7

	
	
		
		
	


	




8

	
	
		
		
	


	




9

	
	
		
		
	


	




10

	
	
		
		
	


	




11

	
	
		
		
	


	




12

	
	
		
		
	


	




13

	
	
		
		
	


	




14

	
	
		
		
	


	




15

	
	
		
		
	


	




16

	
	
		
		
	


	




17

	
	
		
		
	


	




18

	
	
		
		
	


	




19

	
	
		
		
	


	




20

	
	
		
		
	


	




21

	
	
		
		
	


	




22

	
	
		
		
	


	




23

	
	
		
		
	


	




24

	
	
		
		
	


	




25

	
	
		
		
	


	




26

	
	
		
		
	


	




27

	
	
		
		
	


	




28

	
	
		
		
	


	




29

	
	
		
		
	


	




30

	
	
		
		
	


	




31

	
	
		
		
	


	




32

	
	
		
		
	


	




33

	
	
		
		
	


	




34

	
	
		
		
	


	




35

	
	
		
		
	


	




36

	
	
		
		
	


	




37

	
	
		
		
	


	




38

	
	
		
		
	


	




39


----------



## fangsalot (May 24, 2010)

love the millie picture! thanks for posting these


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 25, 2010)

Whatcha have there in #36 & 37?  I was thinking some kind of Amphiuma but the rear legs quashed that.


----------



## stevetastic (May 25, 2010)

i'm not sure.  i have been trying to figure that out.:?


----------



## stevetastic (May 27, 2010)

1

	
	
		
		
	


	




2

	
	
		
		
	


	




3

	
	
		
		
	


	




4

	
	
		
		
	


	




5

	
	
		
		
	


	




6

	
	
		
		
	


	




7

	
	
		
		
	


	




8

	
	
		
		
	


	




9

	
	
		
		
	


	




10

	
	
		
		
	


	




11

	
	
		
		
	


	




12


----------



## Kaimetsu (Jun 7, 2010)

Some very nice finds here.  I do alot of hiking and herping in the hudson valley myself and i'd love to know where these pictures were taken, although i understand if you don't want to say for fear of collectors.  I can identify almost all of your reptiles and frogs, and i know the eastern newt all too well(there are places where i have to tip toe through after it rains to avoid stepping on them) but i'm having trouble identifying the other salamander pics.

I've got alot of pictures i've taken of local herps myself, and i intent to take many more this year, so i'll probably make my own thread for them when i have more time.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome photos.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 8, 2010)

Great pics!  I was also wondering about 35 and 36 too.  Not a neotenic sp imo, at first I thought it might be but I couldn't find something like that in NY in this book I have.  You think it's just the larva of one of those sals you took pics of?


----------



## stevetastic (Jun 9, 2010)

Galapoheros said:


> Great pics!  I was also wondering about 35 and 36 too.  Not a neotenic sp imo, at first I thought it might be but I couldn't find something like that in NY in this book I have.  You think it's just the larva of one of those sals you took pics of?


Non of the sals pictured here... that one was the largest.  I have been trying to figure it out.  It has a very unique head shape that i can't quite match up with anything yet.


----------



## stevetastic (Jun 9, 2010)

Kaimetsu said:


> Some very nice finds here.  I do alot of hiking and herping in the hudson valley myself and i'd love to know where these pictures were taken, although i understand if you don't want to say for fear of collectors.  I can identify almost all of your reptiles and frogs, and i know the eastern newt all too well(there are places where i have to tip toe through after it rains to avoid stepping on them) but i'm having trouble identifying the other salamander pics.
> 
> I've got alot of pictures i've taken of local herps myself, and i intent to take many more this year, so i'll probably make my own thread for them when i have more time.


These pictures have been taken all over.  Mostly the local state parks.


----------



## stevetastic (Jun 11, 2010)

*Gray tree frog*


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Jun 11, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> Whatcha have there in #36 & 37?  I was thinking some kind of Amphiuma but the rear legs quashed that.





stevetastic said:


> i'm not sure.  i have been trying to figure that out.:?


northern spring salamander (Gyrinophilus p. porphyriticus) would be my guess


----------



## stevetastic (Jun 11, 2010)

loxoscelesfear said:


> northern spring salamander (Gyrinophilus p. porphyriticus) would be my guess


again its head shape isn't right for that and they eyes are quite different... unless it is a juvenile form but i have failed at finding any pictures of the that.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 12, 2010)

I think loxo may be on to something and that very well could be the larval form...no pix on caudata.org of the juveniles but i'd bet my favorite hat that somebody could ID it there.


----------

